# a queston i can not find the answer too



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya i don't know if this is the correct place to post my question but here goes I'm sure if it's the wrong place it'll be moved to the correct place.

OK me and DP have been thinking about this for a little while now I'm currently preggers with twins i did egg share at the lister hospital and my recipient got pregnant too which is fantastic news. but what we have started to think about i know this may sound strange and maybe a bit morbid!!! but what if my recipients child gets sick and needs something from me as I'm going to be her"biological mother" i don't see the child as having anything to do with me now I'm totally at ease with what i have done and am very happy with my choice to share my eggs i think i was actually more over the moon for her then myself when i found out she was pregnant, but this thought keeps crossing my mind and my partners too!!! so do anyone here know what would happen in this scenario would her parents be able to contact me and ask me to help?? I'm guessing they would be able to find me as he fa have all my information...but i hope this don't sound to bad i don't actually think I'd be able to help as i would have to think about my family too i don't think any off this was talked about in the counselling session we had b4 starting treatment and now I'm kicking myself that i never thought about it b4 we started!!!! hope someone has the answer for me Allyson xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im sure that they cannot contact you at all hun. I too have thought of this i thin its only natural. As far as i know it doesnt matter about illnesses etc the only person who can contact you is the child at 18 if they want to.

Congrats on the twins


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Unless its a genetic illness then there would be no need to contact you. 

If it was genetic then they would have not let you share. 

Hope to help?


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

I thought the Same so I said that if ever the child needed a blood transfusion ect I wanted it to be me who was asked first they said okay but not sure if they will ever bother. At the end of the day If the child has something terribly wrong with them I am 100% sure all will be done to help them so try not to keep thinking of it. Enjoy your pregnancy xxx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Under the law as it stands, the parents would not be able to get in touch with you, even through the HFEA.  The child has a right to information about you, but only once he or she reaches 18.  The parents never have a right to identifying information about you.

Having said that, I think in reality it would be dealt with more pragmatically.  I guess the parents would ask the HFEA for details.  The HFEA do have the information so they could get in touch with you to see if you give consent to being identified (which it sounds like you would).  That would then release their obligation of confidentiality.  If the HFEA refused to do that, it would be a situation begging for a legal application.  I bet, given the change in climate and the desire for more information to be available to donor-conceived children, the HFEA would ultimately be compelled to get in touch with you.  The courts would bend over backwards to compel them if it was a life and death situation.

However, as has already been said, it's pretty unlikely the situation would arise because of the genetic screening at the outset.

If this is something weighing on your mind, you could always write to the HFEA and ask them to put a note in your file as to the fact that you would give your consent to being contacted if the parents ever needed your assistance for medical reasons.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------

